# Is there a 12 step program?



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

I am trying to not have a problem. Any 12 step groups for having too much footwear? Maybe my feminine side coming out. Have belts to match also. You know you have to accessorize! 😁


----------



## Vorpal (Feb 23, 2020)

No, but in Texas, they have the two step at Billy Bob's.


----------

